# Intercooler piping



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

I was just looking into keeping the factory Intercooler but swapping out the plastic/rubber hoses. I'm looking for opinions or if anybody has done it yet. Thanks guys


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

From what I can tell, the real gains would be from swapping the intercooler itself...especially if you would already go through the hassle of tearing apart the front end to swap the charge pipes.


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

_MerF_ said:


> From what I can tell, the real gains would be from swapping the intercooler itself...especially if you would already go through the hassle of tearing apart the front end to swap the charge pipes.


That's kinda what I figured but I can't really see spending over $400 for it


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Without other mods that would take advantage of them, no..probably not.

But with a tune and possibly a more aggressive compression wheel, definitely.


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine have been "blowin out" or expanded in some places so instead of factory replacement I would like something a little better


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Unless they are leaking, theres no performance loss to them expanding a tad under pressure. I had rubber connectors in my Supra charge piping and that was a lot more airflow than the Cruze's cute little turbo.

What makes you think they are expanding?


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

There are parts that have blowin up like balloon on the hot side


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Thats kinda scary, even at the 22 psi or so these little turbos can push, the charge piping should be able to hold on. I will have to defer to more experienced members if this is a known issue.


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm pushing 15-18 psi consistent


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

If your tuned 3rd party, you should have them check out your egts. There hasn't been much for problems found on this platform otherwise. One outlying company makes charge pipe wraps that are silicone and come in different colors. Getting new pipes and these might be your ticket without having custom ones bent and made for you, which is your only option for direct replacement.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There can be something said for just changing the charge pipes. I totally agree that the intercooler is definitely a modification worth doing. However, I have also blown an intercooler hose clean off and had to remove part of the underpan to reconnect it. And it seems that the tune hasn't been the same. I believe I'm possibly getting some blow by. And replacing the stock piping, would get rid of that god awful elbow that goes in, on the inlet side. Who ever designed that, I have no words....


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

All my clamps are tight but the piping feels very loose


----------



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

daasian said:


> All my clamps are tight but the piping feels very loose


Big fact, all clamps are tight and the connections feel loose 
I know this thread is old as heck but someone will see this still;

The intake side of my intercooler specifically has a very loose and interesting connection.
You'd think you couldn't go wrong with a wormscrew hose clamp, but I guess gm opted for the most complicated connection and weakest clamp available 😬


----------

